# huii . anfänger



## evilknevil_ (7. Jan 2005)

hallo erstmal!

gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass ich mein applet so hinzaubere, dass dei user die meine applet ansehen wollen , keine runtime environment brauchen!

hab da mal so was gehört weiss aber nicht ob das jetzt stimmt!

danke im voraus!


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2005)

oder wenn das schon nicht funzt dann wenigsten automatisch ne meldung, dass der user sichs gefälligst runterladen soll, und ah .... was muss der user überhaupt sein eigen nennen können damit er applets anschauen kann!?


----------



## SebiB90 (7. Jan 2005)

einfach hin schreiben
"wenn keine applet angezeigt wird bitte java von java.sun.com runterladen"
oder so ähnlich


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jan 2005)

Wenn Du Applets anzeigen willst, brauchst Du einen dazu fähigen Browser und eine Runtime Umgebung (JVM).
Einen Hinweis, dass der Benutzer Java aktivieren soll, bzw. eine JVM herunterladen soll, kann man aber trotzdem einblenden. Dazu kann beliebiger HTML-Code innerhalb des Applets-Tags notiert werden.

```
<applet code="AppletKlasse.class" width=400 height=300>
An dieser Stelle soll ein Java-Applet angezeigt werden.

Laden Sie eine Java-VM von Sun aus dem Internet herunter

bzw. aktivieren Sie Java für Ihren Browser in den Einstellungen.
</applet>
```


----------

